# Club Clothing



## steven016 (Apr 30, 2009)

Could anyone advise on the average time it takes to get club clothing?. I ordered a jacket on 23rd March and as yet have heard nothing. I have emailed the shop twice and got an undeliverable message so used the contact us form. Still nothing. I have also emailed the committee and the treasurer and still heard nothing. 12 weeks doesn't sound right to me. Any ideas?. Many thanks.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

You could try PMing the Merchandise Manager who I believe is CamV6...


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Steven,

No its not right! Jackets are ordered in, but should take no longer than 6 weeks maximum - unless there was a problem with payment, but still someone should have got back to you.

Apologies for the inconvenience, I'll try and get hold of Cam later on and find out whats happened and let you know.


----------



## southTT (Feb 5, 2008)

Where can I buy TTOC pants from?
cheers
jon


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

southTT said:


> Where can I buy TTOC pants from?
> cheers
> jon


I dont think they make pant's that large!


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

jammyd said:


> southTT said:
> 
> 
> > Where can I buy TTOC pants from?
> ...


I think he was hoping they might be selling thongs...


----------



## southTT (Feb 5, 2008)

jammyd said:


> southTT said:
> 
> 
> > Where can I buy TTOC pants from?
> ...


Cheeky Fu**er! :lol: :lol: 
cheers
jon


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

R6B TT said:


> Steven,
> 
> No its not right! Jackets are ordered in, but should take no longer than 6 weeks maximum - unless there was a problem with payment, but still someone should have got back to you.
> 
> Apologies for the inconvenience, I'll try and get hold of Cam later on and find out whats happened and let you know.


Rob, in the nicest possible way, since you still have that contact, I did actually ask you some time ago if you could pick this and one other jacket order up. Regardless, could you do the honours please mate?

Steven, sorry about the delay, we'll get it ordered.


----------



## steven016 (Apr 30, 2009)

Many thanks for that. To be honest I was more worried by the lack of email responce than the time it is taking to receive it!


----------



## steven016 (Apr 30, 2009)

Now 14 weeks and still no jacket. When exactly am I going to receive it? If you are not able to supply it then give me a refund. I am fed up chasing this item. Please sort this out asap preferably this week and let me know. Patience is getting very thin now!


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Steve

It's on order, I should get a delivery date back tomorrow. Sorry, this shouldn't happen. There will be a little extra when it comes for your trouble and inconvenience.

Your order came in about the time I buried my father in law ( 5 weeks after my Dad ) so somehow between Cam and I we missed it.


----------



## steven016 (Apr 30, 2009)

Now week 17 and still nothing. Whilst I apprecieate that the order could have been missed due to circumstances beyond your control, this is now getting rediculous!!.

As I am sure you can appreciate I am now fed up chasing this item. If after 17 weeks it is not possible to deliver this item then you can give me a refund and cancel this order. I have been very patient over this but my patience has now run out.

Many thanks. Steven.


----------



## DDcrash (May 5, 2009)

When will the T shirts be back on sale?


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

DDcrash said:


> When will the T shirts be back on sale?


Should be in the next week, or two at the most.

We're just sorting out the last details for the new range before allowing orders to be taken again.


----------



## johnny cobra (Jun 30, 2008)

Will you let us know when they are ready to buy????

Thanks JC :mrgreen:


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

johnny cobra said:


> Will you let us know when they are ready to buy????
> 
> Thanks JC :mrgreen:


Hi JC,

We are trying to finalise the line up... over 1600 items we have been looking at lately so take's some time... It should be soon though

Thanks

Paul


----------



## johnny cobra (Jun 30, 2008)

Thanks Paul 

JC :mrgreen:


----------

